# sx: garbage on commandline



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 27, 2009)

Any1 ever see the error in the title when trying to use sx with minicom? Google has no helpful search results


----------



## Fleck (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL google search of 'sx with minicom' turns this up as the 2nd link!

first link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141860

Dunno if that'll help.


----------

